# Leangains Diet Log.



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I have started my leangains diet today. This journal is more to help me track my progress as well as to gather helpful info from all others on UKM.

Current stats:

5' 9"

80kg

(will update when BF% is calculated)

(measurements up soon too)

(pics to be added this evening)

Maintenance cals: 2750

Calorie deficit: 2400

My main reason for starting the diet it to cut my BF% down to around 12% as I am starting an M-drol cycle in June/July and want to be as lean as possible.

I used to be sub10% when I was around 60% but since gaining the 20kg in the past two years (unassisted bar a failed Epi cycle two months ago) I have gained a belly and some fat on my chest. I have very little fat on my arms and legs.

I will be fasting from 9pm-1pm.

Will update as I go along.

As I am home for Easter from uni I have very limited training facilities so most (until 1st May) will be body weight stuff.

I will be doing a 40 min low intensity fasted cardio around 10am and then a body weight routine around midday.

*Day One*

Training (midday):

Fasted walk to Sainsburys and back (40 min round trip). I live up a steep hill so with a rucksack full of tins an jars it was tiring.

Diet:

11:45am - 10g BCAA

1:00pm - 300ml SSmilk & 50g Whey

2:00pm - 300g Chicken, 2tbsp Whole PB, 300g Sweet Potato, 100g Brocolli

5:30pm - 130g Tuna, 240g Plum Tomatoes, 100g Basmati Rice, Black Coffee

8:30pm - Turkey, Sage & Onion Stuffing, 100g Brocolli


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

subbed to this, ive been doing intermitten fasting for the past two weeks allot more relaxed though, no real macro calculating etc more of a test to see how my body reacts and alters. 2 weeks in and i dont feel hungry really through the fasted phase i keep myself busy through work so all good.

Training 3-4 days a week fasted training at 6am with 10-20g of BCAA's before and again after 1st meal around 1pm.

Best of luck with this and i look forward to seeing your results


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

NickBirch said:


> subbed to this, ive been doing intermitten fasting for the past two weeks allot more relaxed though, no real macro calculating etc more of a test to see how my body reacts and alters. 2 weeks in and i dont feel hungry really through the fasted phase i keep myself busy through work so all good.
> 
> Training 3-4 days a week fasted training at 6am with 10-20g of BCAA's before and again after 1st meal around 1pm.
> 
> Best of luck with this and i look forward to seeing your results


Thanks for reading.

I'm hoping to start doing my fasted cardio at around 7am too.

Only reason I'm calculating macros and being slightly strict is that rather than testing my body I want to drop the fat quickly for my M-drol cycle. I need to get to 86-90kg by September as I'm moving from winger to flanker for uni rugby so have a time scale.

Also, does anybody know where I can go to get a proper body fat test? I don't want to use BIA scales and don't own my own calipers. Are buying them the easiest way?


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Buying calipers are the easiest way or check listenings for gyms/health clubc/clinics that offer body fat tests.

You should see decent results, i have a friend who did a test on intermitten fasting for 16 days didn't change much his diet and training stayed the same he actually dropped 2% bodyfat and gained some lean mass, hes an experienced nutritionist so diet is always spot on for him. You should manage to reach your goals faily easily and intermittent fasting does feel better at least for me it does compared to eating 6 meals a day my big meal really fills me up and tastes great then i just eat what my body tells me to


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

No need for the BCAA prior to fasted low intensity cardio IMO, save it for fasted weight training.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

subscribed.

About a week into my leangains diet 0f 2700 cal comsumed between 2pm and 10pm so will watch your results with intrest


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> subscribed.
> 
> About a week into my leangains diet 0f 2700 cal comsumed between 2pm and 10pm so will watch your results with intrest


Do you have a journal on your diet?

Is 2700cal a deficit or maintenance for you?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

*Day Two*

1:00pm - 4 Boiled Eggs, 2 Slices Wholemeal Toast, 300ml SSmilk, 50g Whey

4:00pm - 250g Cottage Cheese

8:00pm - 1 Trout, 200g Sweet Potato, 50g Pilau Rice, 100g Runner Beans, 50g Carrots

No training as we have just moved house so have spent all day clearing the garden and moving boxes, also hence the days diet.

Up tomorrow for an early morning run.

No scales at my house but getting some tomorrow hopefully.

Am ordering calipers also tomorrow.

Hunger in the morning is manageable and can wait until my 1st meal. However, after 9pm I am absolutely starving. Hoping it lessens as I get more into the diet. Have just had a cup of tea with milk and sugar - completely forgot. Will switch to green tea instead.

Got myself some chesteze, proplus and aspirin today ready for fasted cardio.


----------



## AverageLength (May 17, 2011)

hows this diet going mate?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

It wasn't for me to be honest. I was too much of a bitch with the hunger at night. I lasted a week on it! It is a good diet though and many do well from it.

I think Keto is a bit extreme for me so will give carb cycling a go as of next week.


----------

